# Akios 757CTM paired with CCP 6-10...



## lil red jeep

All I can say about the rod is WOW! My two heavers I own besides the CCP are an OM Cape Pt. heavy and a Tica somethingorother. Both of them are 12 foot and the OM cape has been my go to rod until now. I like them both, but the OM just seemed to have the mojo (thanks Neil). The CCP obviously out throws both by a wide margin. All I ever do is step off the rough paces and pick up my lead and walk back and reel it up, so nothing close to accurate measurements. 

The CCP paired up with the Akios 757 hasn't gone quite like I thought it would. I love the rod, and I love the reel, but.... the reel has caused me a few headaches while trying to dial it in. I have put some older Diawa black brake blocks in the Akios and with the mag full on, I'm ok. Two clicks off I'm flirting with disaster, and three clicks off and I'm cussing up a storm while I tear off several dollars worth of 17lb Sufix Tri. picking out a blow up! In speaking with someone with way more smarts than I, he suggested doing as huckfinn38 did with his shuttle and change the polarity of the mags to +-+- . The reel with very very little oil is either just too fast or I'm doing something stupid wrong! Each of my explosions (and there have unfortunately been many) have resulted in line getting caught between the spool and the frame and breaking off. As I have taken the line down considerably, the line catches have tapered off, but it's too soon to say they have stopped completely.

I will try some more reels on the CCP to see which is going on it to stay, and if I can't make up my mind, there will be one more reel bought. After that, I'll just have to suck it up!

Tommy has one heck of a rod he's selling and Chuck did an awesome job putting it together. When the time is right, there will be more CCP rods in my arsenal. Too nice not to have and fish them. Just too nice!


----------



## lrs

I had the same experience with my Akios 656 CTM for a while. At first I did not believe it humanly possible this could be casted, period. Literally, I could not cast 40 feet without blowing up. It just took a little feedback from others, and a couple of months, to become accustomed to this hot of a reel. It's still a work in progress, though. 
I have also ordered this rod, along with an Akios shuttle. Really looking forward to it. Your report is very encouraging.
Good luck and don't give up, it will come.


----------



## lil red jeep

Thanks, I won't give up on it. I have too much invested to do that. I'm just hoping to come to a working agreement with the reel so that we see eye to eye and I can learn to cast the thing. I like it too much to do anything but keep plugging away at it!


----------



## Tommy

Chuck, do you have all four blocks in? With 4 blocks and mags mine is VERY tame. Also, with the 757 NOT being an Ultra Cast style reel you can tighten down a bit on the end caps to help gain control. Also some heavier oil may be in order.

Was the reel second hand? The reason I ask is that somewone may have hopped it up a bit.

Enjoy!!

Tommy


----------



## tjbjornsen

Very encouraging on the CCP.
And My first thought about the reel, before I got to all of the responces, was just a parrot of everything I have read here on these boards, and that maybe the oil in the bearings was too thin.
I don't know **** from shinola when it comes to tuning reels like this, but I seem to be able ro remember some of what I read.
The other thought that I had was that everyone talkes of this reel as being a great 20# reel, and perhaps the 17 Suffix Tri is too light, allowing it to spin too freely.
But again, pure theory and conjecture based on reading these threads.
I'll find out soon enough, as the used one I found will arrive to me on Sat.
Thanks for the helpful hints!


----------



## NTKG

MIKE

dont worry about tightening down, oil and all that... Check your mags. they will most likely be all ++++ or ----. Put at +-+- or -+-+- and your gonna be fine.


----------



## NTKG

Mike, 

If you have to keep brakes in that thing to make it throw sell the damn thing and get a reel that works.... Don't make much sense to need brakes and mags. Again I'm sure you will fix the entirety of the issue by checking the mags....


----------



## lil red jeep

NTKG said:


> Mike,
> 
> If you have to keep brakes in that thing to make it throw sell the damn thing and get a reel that works.... Don't make much sense to need brakes and mags. Again I'm sure you will fix the entirety of the issue by checking the mags....


Thanks Neil. My thoughts are I'll work with it a while. I will change the mags around and try to dial it in a little better before I think of giving up on it. If I can't get comfortable with it, I can always put it on a sabiki rod!


----------



## solid7

tjbjornsen said:


> The other thought that I had was that everyone talkes of this reel as being a great 20# reel, and perhaps the 17 Suffix Tri is too light, allowing it to spin too freely.


I don't think the diameter of the line matters. Whatever the difference in the diameter is, should be made up for by the extra line (mass) that is added or subtracted from the spool. (17 and 20 lb loaded to capacity should weigh VERY close to the same amount) The weight at the end of the line is what starts the spool spinning, and in combination with the mass of the spool itself, (including mass of the line) determines the velocity. So as long as the stiffness of the line is decent, it shouldn't impact one way or the other. You should, in theory, be able to throw 10 lb line the same as 20 lb. Yes, there are other physical variables in the equation that come into play, but I have ignored them for the sake of the major point.


----------



## NTKG

lil red jeep said:


> Thanks Neil. My thoughts are I'll work with it a while. I will change the mags around and try to dial it in a little better before I think of giving up on it. If I can't get comfortable with it, I can always put it on a sabiki rod!


Mike,

The mags in opposite polarity will give you a huge range of magging. Trust me, like i said, if that doesn't work get rid of it, it wouldn't be worth keeping.... Call me or pm if you need anything.


----------



## Tommy

Sorry Mike, i typed Chuck but meant mike... 

Checking the polarity is a very good suggestion. That reel should have PLENTY of braking capacity with mags and blocks. With clean bearings (one drop RR oil), 4 blocks and full mags I could not make mine fluff. This is with a slight side to side play in the spool.

Tommy


----------



## lil red jeep

Tommy said:


> Sorry Mike, i typed Chuck but meant mike...
> 
> Checking the polarity is a very good suggestion. That reel should have PLENTY of braking capacity with mags and blocks. With clean bearings (one drop RR oil), 4 blocks and full mags I could not make mine fluff. This is with a slight side to side play in the spool.
> 
> Tommy


Thanks Tommy. I will be off all next week and will check the polarity. I have since found the brake blocks that come with it and will put them in. I have been using two Daiwa blocks temporarily. I'm guessing the mags are glued in place and if so I wonder how difficult it may be to pop them out if needed? Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## AbuMike

Tommy said:


> Sorry Mike, i typed Chuck but meant mike...
> Tommy


LOL....hell I was calling him Matt the other day.....


----------



## fishingman88

Let me know how the Akios turns out after you change the polarity. Looking to purchase one in the near future.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz

lil red jeep said:


> Each of my explosions (and there have unfortunately been many) have resulted in *line getting caught between the spool and the frame *and breaking off.!





NTKG said:


> MIKE
> 
> *dont worry about tightening down*, oil and all that... Check your mags. they will most likely be all ++++ or ----. Put at +-+- or -+-+- and your gonna be fine.



sounds like spool knobs got a weeeee bit too much play


----------



## lil red jeep

Wow what a difference changing the polarity makes, and I haven't even casted it yet! Just the amount of braking that was increased in the swap was 35-40% if I was to guess! Thanks guys for the help. I will cast it tomorrow (todays my youngests 9th birthday) and will post again after I cast it.


----------



## NTKG

did the polarity help casting?


----------



## lil red jeep

Just saw this Neil, and YES IT DID!!!! Woo Hoooo! Now I can throw farther than ever before with my other heavers and with the polarity change, I use no brakes on the pins and I am three to four clicks off on the mags. At four I get a little fluff but at three I am fine. Now the hardest part.....technique! Once I get a little of that in my corner I should be fine!


----------

